# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Footballers Wives Quotes

## Bryan

I thought id kick off (no pun intended) a thread for footballers wives quotes...

ill start with one on the series 5 trailers:

*Shannon:* I bet Conrad would be turning in his grave

*Amber:* He was cremated you moron!

----------


## Bryan

*Frank:* Tanya Tanya Tanya, we're having a baby...i was begining to think youd never fall, but Latex is so fragile...and you were always so vigarous with me...

*Tanya:* *screams and lobs wet condom at the plasma scren*

----------


## Bryan

*Hazel:*  (To Amber) So someone curried your bow wow, get over it!

----------


## Bryan

*Jackie:* (About Chardonnays new hairstyle) Christ! You look like you've gone lesbian!

----------


## x Amby x

*In the adverts for Series 5!*

*Shannon:* I bet Conrads turning in his grave!
*Amber:* He was cremated you moron!

----------


## x Amby x

whoops sorry i didnt see that you posted that quote Bondboffin! sorry for repeating it! xx

----------


## Angeltigger

> *In the adverts for Series 5!*
> 
> *Shannon:* I bet Conrads turning in his grave!
> *Amber:* He was cremated you moron!


bondboffin has done that one already- i like that one- i just don't understand as i missed the last series

----------


## x Amby x

> bondboffin has done that one already- i like that one- i just don't understand as i missed the last series


yeah i realised after i posted it lol  :Wal2l:  im so dumb! lol xx

----------


## Angeltigger

it fine!! was not having a go.

----------


## x Amby x

just found these ones one

*Tanya Turner*: Just a friendly warning for the future, you go anywhere near my husband again and it'll take more than Botox to sort your face out! 


*Amber Gates*: I can't believe she's having a Caesarean now, she knows I'm in labor 
*Janette Dunkley*: Her little one's in distress 
*Amber Gates*: So would you be if you were her baby. 


*Hazel Bailey*: You're late. 
*Jason Turner*: Yeah... traffic 
*Hazel Bailey*: Car knocked over a cyclist outside Piccadilly tube, you, being a good Samaritan stopped and dialed 999... if you're going to make an excuse, spin it so you win it.

----------


## Bryan

> *Hazel Bailey*: You're late. 
> *Jason Turner*: Yeah... traffic 
> *Hazel Bailey*: Car knocked over a cyclist outside Piccadilly tube, you, being a good Samaritan stopped and dialed 999... if you're going to make an excuse, spin it so you win it.


Love that quote!   :Lol:   hazel certainly has a way with her words!

----------


## Bryan

*Trisha:* Well **** the bed! Turn the heating down Calumn, must be hot in here!   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Roger:* I'm trying to run a football team here, not a bloody soap opera!  :Lol:

----------


## Layne

Conrad : See you in hell
Tanya : You wish


Lucy: Shhhhhhhit!   :Lol:  the way she said it!

----------


## Bryan

*Shannon:* I really Like Him

*Trisha:* So's his aunt Nellie but you dont see her stripping down to her G String!

i can see some right old comedy coming from this pair!

----------


## x Amby x

Amber with a gun(To Bruno): On your knees you piece of s**t

----------


## SarahWakefield

When Roger Was Talking To Gary About The Incident At His Party...He Said Something Like This

"Yeah But No Need To Get Ya Wanger Out!"   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## shannisrules

in footballers wives extra time when anika ,nurse dunkley and oliver are in the hospital getting ready for filming:

Nurse dunkley:im ready!
oliver: o god its the happy hooker

----------


## leanne27

in series 2 when tanya and chardonnay found out about donna walmsleys affair with Sal i remember tanya saying:
"how about little old donna and the italion stallion, and here's me thinking her night of passion's microwave chips" LOL

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

tanya -I've decided there is only one man for me..."Charlie". 

 hazel -Come on love, let's be fair to dicks, they're great bits of tackle. 

tanya - It's what's on the end of them that's the problem. 

hazel -I know that's why I keep mine in my handbag.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Eva:* "Good Heavens! What manners they teach you in slut school!"  :Lol: 

"Go on! Get out of my house!" - haha! Peggy Mitchell come to mind anyone?!  :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

*Roger:* At Least being blind i dont have to look at your fat ******* face again!

----------


## x Amby x

Callum: Just pack ya Bags and **** off!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Trisha:* It wasn't really a lie... it just slipped out!  :Lol:

----------


## x Amby x

> *Trisha:* It wasn't really a lie... it just slipped out!


yeah lol, thats everyones excuse after they've just told a lie! lol :Lol:

----------


## x Amby x

Paulo: I was defending my woman
Tanya: you were acting like a t**

----------

